# Petco is started $1 per gallon today.



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

Use the 20% off coupon in the thread below for cheap tanks. Coupon ends sept 3rd so hurry!

Title was supposed to be "is starting" but iPad autocorrect failed!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Edit+++


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I need to call and find out if they have that $1 a gallon running here yet! My sweet milksnake would like a 40B!


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

What coupon?


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=189268


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Petco's $1 a gallon sale for PETS members started yesterday and will run until Sept 20th.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Petco's $1 a gallon sale for PETS members started yesterday and will run until Sept 20th.


Oh joy!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I see another 10 and a 20L in my future.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

What's the biggest tank they usually carry that falls under the sale? I want a tank for discus.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> What's the biggest tank they usually carry that falls under the sale? I want a tank for discus.


A 55 gallon is as big as they go on the sale. 75 gallon tanks are $179.99 on their website.

I just got a 40b for my congo puffer! The little guy is only 2" but he will grow into it!


----------



## jamesbaptista (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up a 40B as well! Can't wait to get it set up. Wanted a 20L but they were out when I got there.


----------



## Lagarb (Jun 4, 2012)

Dang!! Just missed the coupon. Typical timing for me


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Bastards. I hate these sales cause they are too good to pass up. Guess I'll have to go in on Friday for another 20L and maybe a 10g or even _another_ 20L instead.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Is it still happening? I didn't get a chance to check out Petco. :\


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

caykuu said:


> Is it still happening? I didn't get a chance to check out Petco. :\


good thru 9/22/2012


----------



## California (Sep 13, 2012)

Anybody know where to get a super cheap 2.5 gallon glass aquarium? Otherwise I'm going with plastic container from the dollar store. I aint paying no $15 at petco.


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

theres non around cheaper than $10 . I was looking for them too I gave up.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

depends on how many you are looking for its better to just build them yourself.


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

i wish i had a way to get to a petco so that i could get the 15g long or a 10g. maybe next time some one will be going there when they have it and i can send the money or get a ride there


----------

